# Redmond mineral conditioner



## Ariel301 (May 21, 2010)

I found this product in a catalog from a co-op I just joined that sells food and farm supplies. I have never heard of it, and was wondering if anyone else has heard of it or tried it? It was a really good price ($9 for 50 pounds) and I'm wondering if it's worth a try on my goats. The only mineral available locally is the red apple flavored blocks made for horses and I'm thinking those might not be adequate for my girls and want to try something different. This company has a mineral salt which seems to be not really any different than the block--it's about 96% salt and a little mineral that is naturally in it (seems pretty low on the copper actually) and then they have this mineral conditioner. I can't find any reviews on it anywhere.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2010)

You may want to find a label for it and see what is in it. You may want to order a mineral online if you can't find one locally. The copper is so important. Look at labels for different goat minerals online and look for the ones with the most copper in it. Also you want copper sulfate. If that is wrong, I'm sure CMjust0 will correct me.


----------



## cmjust0 (May 21, 2010)

Copper sulfate = good.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 21, 2010)

They have a label in the catalog, I want to figure out now if the numbers are good... How much copper should I be looking for for my goats? We are in an area that is both copper and selenium deficient so I need to make sure I'm getting plenty of both.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2010)

I use Sweetlix Meatmaker loose mineral. The copper in it is 1750ppm. That is the most copper I have found in any mineral. I can't remember off the top of my head what the selenium is.


----------

